# unworthy kayaks for ocean trips



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

wich kayaks are unseawothy for fishing out to see i have tarpon 120 i was told buy the kayaking shop that i can treck water up to 10 day with all my gear in it , someone who does long distance kayaking 160km trips says its to short for that purpose .hes aid i need something in th 5 mtr range and no hatchers . i think he wasnt talking about sot kayaks i think he was talking sit kayaks . main rason is for my safety .


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Kayaks for ocean trips would sensibly fall onto a "sea kayak"

Ocean trips in a fishing kayak?.....id go stealth or mirage 580 /582 sik or 583 sot...style of hulls of these suit ocean evirons...the mirage is designed to glide all day with 10 days of gear on board (im lead to believe) 

tarpo 120 for ocean trips? 10 days???......it would not "glide" too well....a day pushing plastic like yours would test your limits.....

mate Im glad youve asked the question here cause you will get a bloody good answer....


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey mate,

Its probably not a good idea to test the limitations of yourself and your kayak in the ocean.

The tarpon 120 does that even have a rudder ? I would not suggest anything less than 4-5m for even half day trips, paddling in the ocean is alot of work and it takes time to build the strength required to even paddle for 8 hours.

It is highly dangerous and quite daunting for a new comer even on a better suited kayak,

Someone thinking about an overnight trip would have a bilge pump installed, a vhf radio, an epirb, a life jacket, a spare paddle, plenty of food and water, dry clothes, a float plan, knowledge of local beaches and navigating the surf, night lights, you will need to know about the tides and wind direction also as working against these can mean going nowhere fast.

Try doing a creek or river camping trip with a decent bit of distance involved, it will be alot safer.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

salticrak said:


> I have packed a weeks worth of gear in it for Fraser Island.


Do you call a hatch stuffed full of beer a weeks worth of gear?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

krustayshen said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > I have packed a weeks worth of gear in it for Fraser Island.
> ...


BEER? Dont you mean West Coast Coolers? :twisted:


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> BEER? Dont you mean West Coast Coolers? :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



salticrak said:


> :lol: beer and bananas fellas what else is there?


What ever it takes to keep you baboons happy.


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

!st T120 I had was replaced cus the front hatch leaked like crazy the replacement yak also leaked wilderness systems replied to my mail stating the front orbix hatch is designed for ease of entry NOT to be completely waterproof I ended up replacing the flimsy seal with a far heavier one improved the situation but would not want to go on long trips carting a few litres of water around inside the hull also no bulkheads would be a worry offshore.
The T120 IMO is ok for lakes or estuary but use a dry bag & if your going a bit wider consider taking a bilge pump.Having knocked this yak apart from the water intake problems it was a nice MID size craft.

Smigel


----------



## SPOONY (Nov 13, 2013)

smigel said:


> !st T120 I had was replaced cus the front hatch leaked like crazy the replacement yak also leaked wilderness systems replied to my mail stating the front orbix hatch is designed for ease of entry NOT to be completely waterproof I ended up replacing the flimsy seal with a far heavier one improved the situation but would not want to go on long trips carting a few litres of water around inside the hull also no bulkheads would be a worry offshore.


Did you try applying vasoline or anything to the hatch seal?


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

SPOONY said:


> smigel said:
> 
> 
> > !st T120 I had was replaced cus the front hatch leaked like crazy the replacement yak also leaked wilderness systems replied to my mail stating the front orbix hatch is designed for ease of entry NOT to be completely waterproof I ended up replacing the flimsy seal with a far heavier one improved the situation but would not want to go on long trips carting a few litres of water around inside the hull also no bulkheads would be a worry offshore.
> ...


 Yes they also suggested I wet the hatch before closing but with the big hatches & varying torque,s & temps with sun & waves things will expand at different rates & with a bit of force (i.e. swells breaking over the bow) any gaps will be compromised.

Smigel


----------

